# Training and Goal Advice Please



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

How has he done during your novice rides? How did he feel at the finish? Was he bright and happy? Did he seem like he could go out again or was he happy to be done?

From your description of the amount of work he is currently in, I would think an LD would be no issue assuming you ride intelligently.


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

He did VERY well on our first novice ride. Brought home a 2nd place ribbon, would have been a first place if he wouldn't be a jerk on the trot out, and he was ready to go again. This last weekend we attempted a 12 mile, but the terrain was too much without rear shoes (didn't know the terrain would be as rough as it was) and I had to pull him at 8 miles due to being ouchy. Fitness wise he was perfect. 

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with phantom horse. And actually i would think all the different things you do with him would help him not get burnt out on being worked. He will always go into work thinking, " I wonder what we are doing today!" As far as burning him out for being exercised, i think as long as you give him time off just to be a horse he will be fine. So exercise the 5 day and give hime the other 2 days off. With all the stuff you do with him, he should be able to complete an LD (25/30) just fine at a moderate pace. Good luck and let us know how everything goes!


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to be a distance runner, so I have been approaching his conditioning as I did my own. Long & slow, short & fast, rest days, easy days...I guess I'm on the right track. 

Neither one of us do well in the heat, so I'll do my first LD the beginning of September and see how we do. I think I need to work my way into that much consecutive time in the saddle as much as him under saddle  I'm usually more tired than he is!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

kac7700 said:


> I used to be a distance runner, so I have been approaching his conditioning as I did my own. Long & slow, short & fast, rest days, easy days...I guess I'm on the right track.


From what I understand from endurance friends who also distance run, the training concepts are very, very similar. The biggest difference is that horses (in general) maintain their fitness better than people. [That is def secondhand info, as I couldn't run 50 yards, forget 50 miles! :lol: ]


----------



## kolko (Jun 21, 2013)

To beat the heat, I schedule my conditioning rides for the middle of the day. That way we are both subjected to the high temperatures for a few hours.


----------

